# Ebonstar Lean Mac - The Pictures



## Tim West

These are the pictures taken at the line of Lean Mac during the Mike Lardy Beginning/Transition Workshop in August of 1999.









































Besides Maxx there were some dandy dogs at this workshop. 

Two time NAFC Candlwood's Bit of Bunny (Babe) was begging for food under the table in Mike's kitchen during our opening breakfast.

Besides my Archie who was 9 months old at the time, Ted Shih was there with his Derby dog Zowie (now an AFC and Natl Am finalist), Dave Folwer was there with his yound Qual dog Maggie (later an FC/AFC), Franz Herr was there with his Qual dog Puff Daddy (now an FC/AFC) and Ray Voight was just 16 and running his hunt test dog at the workshop.

Times have changed. Archie and Maggie are at the Crystal Bridge, PD is retired. Zowie is still running but maybe losing a step, Dave Smith is now on his own and Ray Voight is Mike's main assistant.

Relish your time with your dogs and take plenty of pictures. This essay is a testament that our dog friends are never with us long enough.

Hope you enjoyed the pics, which are copyrighted by the way.

Tim


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*thanks*

*Thanks Tim those are great pics!!

Aaron*


----------



## okvet

Awesome pics Tim--wish I could have watched him run just once.


----------



## Charles C.

Truly awesome pictures, Tim.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

its cool to actually see him.Now all we can do is hear about him so it is neat to put a picture with a name.


----------



## huntingrdr

Awesome pics!


----------



## check171

Great pictures thanks for posting them


----------



## 2tall

Thanks a million! My computer screen almost vibrates from the intensity in his eyes


----------



## Richard Finch

*Thanks Tim*

Always good to see pics of the MAN!




Richard


----------



## Ken Guthrie

That's what it's all about.

Tim, once again you prove why I think your a stand up guy.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## ducksoup

Thanks for sharing Tim


----------



## MooseGooser

TIM

Thanks a bunch!! Those are great pics!! I think that Mac dog was a perty cool stud!!

Gooser


----------



## Backcast

I'm waiting for one of his granddaughters. Thanks a Million!


----------



## Losthwy

I enjoyed those very much.


----------



## hhlabradors

Tim, great pictures! Thanks for taking the time to dig them out and post them! And thanks for sharing your memories of him!


----------



## greyghost

Just in case some of the new people have not seen these pics.....Really fun to see again....pete


----------



## Bud

Well said and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## greyghost

Angie B....I believe that might be you in the 3rd pic...Dog Gone....you look like your paying attention!;-) Just kiddn....pete


----------



## Richard Halstead

Another change, Dave Smith handler in the photos is no longer with Lardy.


----------



## FowlDawgs

Great pics Tim!! Thank You!! Seeing pics of him is like seeing pics of Greek Gods. Thank you very much.

Cory


----------



## lynette

That's great. I've heard so much about Lean Mac but have never seen any photos of him. thanks


----------



## Shannon Wood

Even at that age he still had it. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Aussie

Tim, Copyrighted? Am I not allowed to print off the photos to add to Yank's file? 

Great photos. I will own up, Yank finds it difficult sometimes to place his bottom completely on the ground at the line - pegs in our case. I often wonder who is training who? Yank has a lot of go and has taught me a lot.


----------



## David Maddox

WOW! Those are awesome! 

I just happen to have videos of Maxx running at the National Open in Ardmore,OK 2000. I think that was his last National. Am I correct? Went out in the 8th series water blind if my mind serves me right. Even then, there was just something about him.


----------



## JeffLusk

David Maddox said:


> WOW! Those are awesome!
> 
> I just happen to have videos of Maxx running at the National Open in Ardmore,OK 2000. I think that was his last National. Am I correct? Went out in the 8th series water blind if my mind serves me right. Even then, there was just something about him.


THEN POST IT!!!!!!


----------



## Losthwy

Enjoyed those


----------



## mjh345

I'm starting to see that my 11 month old Lean Mac son is starting to look a lot like his daddy!!


----------



## Tim West

I'm back from duck camp now and will begin my quest to find them.

Aussie, you may use the pics.

And yes, Maxx went out in the 8th series water blind. I was a bird steward sitting right behind the judges when it happened. He was the last dog to run the blind. It was a relatively simple AA water blind with a heavily scented point. I know, cause I scented it. Lots and lots of guts, feathers and such.

Most handlers put the dog on the point and gave them a big over to get them off. No dog had trouble getting off of it. Lardy had Maxx on a skinnier line that the others and he cast him onto the point with a left back (dog had to get off the point from right to left). Maxx had great momentum and blew onto the point and off with a nice head of steam. 

As soon as he got off the point his line was a bit fat, so Lardy tried to stop him. The first whistle was firm, but got no answer. The next was louder and still no response.

Lardy later said that Maxx was getting deaf and couldn't hear the whistle. I'm sure this had something to do with it.

But the rest of the story is this: The setting sun revealed perfectly a big fat six inch PVC drainpipe that up to that point was in the shade. When Maxx ran the sunlight broke through and illuminated it like it was a beacon. 

I think the combination of Lardy letting him steam off the point, his deafness and his amazing desire to retrieve doomed him.

I would like to see that video to see if I remembered it right

Another little known fact about that 8th series is that the eventual winner Prize almost failed the same blind. Lardy used about four whistles to get him to the bird and even then he was very wide of it getting out on the dam. Judges ruled it poor but after Prize smoked the 9th series it was pretty much a done deal.


----------



## David Maddox

Tim,
Right on the money. I remembered the bright sun coming from behind the cloud and Maxx locking on to that pipe. 
I will NEVER forget Prize in the 9th series when he was the ONLY dog to stay in the water down the shore on the memory bird.
It was the greatest series I have ever seen in my life. 

The video is on VHS-C.


----------



## torg

Just came across this picture of Lean Mac, Sherwin Scott and I taken at MIRRC


----------



## Wetlands Warrior80

You must be very proud ,wonderful looking dog!


----------



## brwndg/yelladawg

It's really cool to see pics of him. That's my baby's grandaddy!


----------



## Jason Davenport

I know that he was an awesome dog (from what I hear) but I was just curious why he is so highly spoken of, both of my dogs he is the Grandpa but I am very ignorant to his past. Just curious I am a young buck so just trying to learn of this GREAT dog. Thank You


----------



## Guest

He had some strong genetics. It seems that even 2nd generation Maxx puppies clearly came from him. I think his snout and ears, as well as a long lean body, are really his trademarks...

-K


----------



## Bklk

I know I'm slow, even been hit in the head a few times... but I don't see any pictures....


----------



## Granddaddy

Jason Davenport said:


> I know that he was an awesome dog (from what I hear) but I was just curious why he is so highly spoken of, both of my dogs he is the Grandpa but I am very ignorant to his past. Just curious I am a young buck so just trying to learn of this GREAT dog. Thank You


To me his trademarks are his winning as well as his apparent capabilities as a stud. He won 4 nat'ls to start (2 US & 2 CA). And he is the most prolific stud the retriever game has ever seen with more FCs & AFCs sired than any other sire in history by a wide margin. I think I'm correct in saying 2004-2008 LM sired over 1/3 of all nat'l finalists & he was still the leading stud in this year's Nat'l Am - quite a record.


----------



## Tim West

Here is a video of Maxx and Bit o Bunny running the land blind in the 4th series of the 2000 National Open in Ardmore, OK. Very different perspective, as i took the video from the blind planters blind which was very close to the actual bird.

Hope you enjoy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPgpDcoeNk8


----------



## Leddyman

JeffLusk said:


> THEN POST IT!!!!!!


He comes out of hiding!!

Where ya been nutt scratch?


----------



## torg

This is why Lean Mac was great. HE COULD MARK! AND REPRODUCE! He was a 4 time National Amateur Field Champion. An honor unmatched in retriever history. He won his last National Amateur at 10 years old. He has produced more FC, AFC and National Champions offspring than any dog in history including Canadian National Champions: CNFTCH, FC-AFC Comstock Bodacious, CNAFC, CNFTCH-NAFTCH-FC-AFC Prairiemarsh Madness, CNFTCH CAFTCH FC AFC TNT's Mr. Peabody Prariemarsh, CNFTCH AFTCH Clubmead's Steel Magnolia, CNFTCH Rainbow Mollie, National Amateur Field Champions: NAFC FC-AFC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie, NAFC FC-FTCH Days End Northern Express, NAFC FC-AFC Chickamauga Choo Choo Canadian National Champions: CNAFC FTCH-AFTCH Northern Dancer II, CNAFC, NFTCH-FTCH-AFTCH Clubmead's Steel Magnolia, National Champions:NFC FC-AFC Five Star General Patton, NFC FC Maxx's Surprise. 
Extremely impressive. One of the greatest.


----------



## Mike W.

What I wouldn't give to have had Lean Mac accompany me on a few duck hunts. As intense as I'm sure he was on line at FT's, I would have liked to seen the look on his face with about 100 mallards cycloning in on him and then 4 guns opening up.


----------



## torg

junfan68 said:


> What I wouldn't give to have had Lean Mac accompany me on a few duck hunts. As intense as I'm sure he was on line at FT's, I would have liked to seen the look on his face with about 100 mallards cycloning in on him and then 4 guns opening up.


Lean Mac actually started out as a hunting dog and from the articles I have saved over the years he had retrieved over 250 ducks by the time he was one year old.


----------



## RJG

These were wonderful photos and video. I had never seen Lean Mac or Bit o Bunny. Also interesting to see them from the blind planter's station perspective rather than from the line. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## mjh345

Leddyman said:


> He comes out of hiding!!
> 
> Where ya been nutt scratch?


Old post, a 19 month old post isn;t exactly coming out of hiding


----------



## SeniorCoot

Thanks you very much-- I get tired of many of the silly pics posted but these and your antedotes were priceless.


----------



## Leddyman

mjh345 said:


> Old post, a 19 month old post isn;t exactly coming out of hiding


Crap! I didn't look at the date! How can I be expected to keep up with the delicate intricacies of the subtle nuances of old posts made by a missing nut scratch?

I was just excited he was back. Thanks for raining on my parade!

Kind of like finding out sandy claws wan't coming that year.
Back of the short bus regards,


----------



## Jim Scarborough

Thank you. The pictures and the video are great. Like a lot of us, I am deeply indebted to Lean Mac for his genetic contributions to my pup, Gus. Thanks for posting.


----------



## D. Province

Anyone have video?


----------



## stonybrook

torg said:


> This is why Lean Mac was great. HE COULD MARK! AND REPRODUCE! He was a 4 time National Amateur Field Champion. An honor unmatched in retriever history. He won his last National Amateur at 10 years old. He has produced more FC, AFC and National Champions offspring than any dog in history including Canadian National Champions: CNFTCH, FC-AFC Comstock Bodacious, CNAFC, CNFTCH-NAFTCH-FC-AFC Prairiemarsh Madness, CNFTCH CAFTCH FC AFC TNT's Mr. Peabody Prariemarsh, CNFTCH AFTCH Clubmead's Steel Magnolia, CNFTCH Rainbow Mollie, National Amateur Field Champions: NAFC FC-AFC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie, NAFC FC-FTCH Days End Northern Express, NAFC FC-AFC Chickamauga Choo Choo Canadian National Champions: CNAFC FTCH-AFTCH Northern Dancer II, CNAFC, NFTCH-FTCH-AFTCH Clubmead's Steel Magnolia, National Champions:NFC FC-AFC Five Star General Patton, NFC FC Maxx's Surprise.
> Extremely impressive. One of the greatest.


Another NAFC son added to Maxx's list this year in Hook.

Travis


----------



## jlys80

Nice! Very nice pics!


----------



## jlys80

Tim West said:


> Here is a video of Maxx and Bit o Bunny running the land blind in the 4th series of the 2000 National Open in Ardmore, OK. Very different perspective, as i took the video from the blind planters blind which was very close to the actual bird.
> 
> Hope you enjoy...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPgpDcoeNk8


Nice Video.


----------



## Brian Skibicki

I never get tired of seeing this thread.


----------



## PhilBernardi

Here's my Nala as a pup. She has Lean Mac in her. 

Can't you tell? 

View attachment 5670


----------



## Archery1973

That's great.

Here's my Lean Mac son at 4 months.


----------



## duk4me

I'm confused. Who is Lean Mac?


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Some really skinny dog.


----------



## duk4me

Keith Stroyan said:


> Some really skinny dog.


I knew it he's the dog that messed up that dual champion thing ya'll are always arguing about on here.;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> I'm confused. Who is Lean Mac?


Oh you know. Just some dog.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Oh you know. Just some dog.


Dern potlickers


----------



## obx4me

like FinnLandR, few more "Lean" pups! (need to get some better pics!) :




















Does this look like a happy pup with goofy ears ?


----------



## duk4me

Fur some reason some of these dogs resemble some of mine.

Skinny Mac regards,


----------



## Mike Tome

Here's a Lean Mac grandson, sired by FC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black


----------



## labsforme

On the left 9 year old Gr grand daughter on both sides Shooter x Sparky on top x Code Blue x Pricey on bottom on the right 3 year old gr grand daughter on bottom Shadow on top x Ice on bottom (Chavez x High Tech daughter)


----------



## obx4me

some better pics of some "Lean" line pups


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> Dern potlickers


----------



## John Kelder

Pirate is a Great Grandson of Mac.


----------



## Buddy Bear

Does anyone have pictures of Max's Surprise, Lean Mac's son? 
My avatar shows Lean Mac's Greatgrandson, Max's grandson; 
HRCH, UH Bud's Lite, MH, MNH, QAA, "Buddy Bear".


----------



## copterdoc

Buddy Bear said:


> Does anyone have pictures of Max's Surprise, Lean Mac's son?


NFC FC AFC Maxx's Surprise, is in Total Retriever Marking.


----------



## torg

Here is a picture of Tahoe Mac (Snuffy), a MH, QAA, yellow son of Lean Mac and AFC Tahoe"s Mally Marlarky, with his owner, my Dear friend and mentor, Frank Klatt, along with Dan Sayles winning the Minnesota State Championship. Snuffy and our old female, Shiloh, had 5 litters, much of the foundation stock of our kennel. Frank use to say Snuffy had the most brains of any dog he ever owned. Frank, Snuffy, and Shiloh have all passed but we still have there grand pups and great grand pups in our kennel.


----------



## godoggo

My avatar is a Lean Mac grand son. Now I know were some of the intensity of his look comes from and seriousness about focusing on dead bird. Hope he is a 10th of that cool dog.


----------



## tripsteer1

Thanks a lot...wish I could have seen him. my pups great grandaddy.....


----------



## Karen Goff

Thank you so much for sharing! : )


----------



## JPowell

Here is a lean mac grandson from Chavez
HRCH Windigo Quintonkon MH Qaa


----------



## dmac1175

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## godoggo

The pup in my avatar is his grandson and wow it is cool to see where that intent look and stance. That is him at the line. Thanks so much. Im new to this game and wished I could have seen him go. Hopefully his grandson gets his JH this weekend. Then on to more.


----------



## Gwen Jones

OMG!! I am sitting here with tears as I look at Max and think about his 2 daughters that i have. One is almost 12 and one is gone. They look so much like him it is like going back in time!! He really put his mark on our breed with those ears and distinctive long torso. My girls at 75# and 80# are his spitting image. Thank you so much for these pictures.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Tar's sire was Dippomarsh Towing the Line (Tug) who was recently put down d/t Ca. He was a great sire himself. Tar's great grandparent on the dam's side of Tug was Lean Mac! Happy to be in such company. Picture of Tar at 2 yo (now 2yo3m). Loved seeing all the pics and stories. Thanks.


----------



## Jamee Strange

My pup in my avatar is a Lean Mac granddaughter- her sire is Zoom. I have another Lean Mac granddaughter out of Jamie who is 10 years old today. Both have some of the most "go" I have ever seen in a dog and my youngest is a joy to train! Smart as a whip (too smart sometimes) and quite a looker. Get compliments on her all of the time. Both are fantastic marking dogs!! The 10 year old still loves it! I love that line! Thanks for posting the pics and that video! I have never seen video of him running but very much enjoyed that and would have loved to see him run!


----------



## Karen Klotthor

Thanks for the pictures. I have a yellow female with out of the Lean Mac line on her mother side. I have never seen pictures of him before.


----------



## whiskey river

Well I know this is an old thread but couldn't help contributing after finding it while doing some research on my pup Emma. Emma is a great granddaughter to Mac with General Patton being the grand father and King Cole of Dare being the father. She is my second chocolate lab and I am about as amateur as you get with training. That being said I have assisted with a few being trained and trained my now 11 year old chocolate. Emma has the drive and ability to absorb training like no other I have witnessed. I am so fortunate to have her and now feel even more so after finding this thread. Without further a due here is a couple pictures of her.

Emma @ 6 weeks























And at 8 months


----------



## SeniorCoot

Is she a water ski dog?


----------



## retrevrman

Tim,
Thanks....don't know if you remember me and Titan. We came out to your place near Edmond (when Archie was a pup) and you were first developing your ponds and such. I was active duty then stationed at Tinker AFB. Planned on training with you and the Sooner RC folks (ran some fun hunts and did some training with them), however then the F-5 came and I was deployed all the time and then off to South Korea and back to Colorado Springs. Retired from active duty now, more time for dogs now, kids older and going off the college. 
You are so right, relish the time that's for sure. Titan is now 14yrs old and still getting around, very slow. He was born same year as Archie (1998), had alot of promise but things like life get in the way. I hope you are doing well and that life has been good to you. Still duck hunting those peanut fields? Thanks for the pics.....

P.S. I can remember back when I was training and running Conan with Howard N, John Abrams, my mentor Sid Sherwood, and others up in Alaska. Those were times...I have pics. 

Greg


----------



## AsInEastwood

A year ago I kind of stumbled into becoming the owner of a 5-year old Lean Mac daughter (out of Ten Bears Ropin The Moon). She is EIC affected and although she had never had a collapse the previous owner did not want to deal the affliction. On the day I picked her up, her big ears and long body made me think of the Plott hound I had in my early teens. Later, when I worked her on dummies, my perception of her looks changed. I was instantly dazzled by the intensity in her eyes while waiting to be sent, the passionate fury with which she ran, and the joy that endlessly gushed from her entire being as she anticipated each pending retrieve. Even though I am a relative rookie when it comes to retrievers of any type, I knew right away that I was in for an education into the results of field trial breeding.

A day or so after that first dummy drill we went on a short hike into nearby Crooked canyon. At the turnaround point near a bridge over the creek, she came towards me with her tongue lolling out from pure happiness. As she got closer, I noticed something very strange. It looked to me that she was trying to obey a sit command, while still trying to come. I eventually processed that I had not given her a sit command, nor had any of my friends that were with me. I've seen dogs do some pretty clownish things, and this looked quite goofy so I said, "What are you doing, you weird girl?" It quickly dawned on me, however, what I was seeing--an episode of Exercise Induced Collapse. Fearing that I was about to lose the most amazing retriever I had ever owned after only a couple of days, I immediately picked her up, put her into the creek, and splashed cold water all over her. I then carried her (and her accompanying 70 pounds) the half mile back to the truck. She was no lightweight and I thought I was about to experience my own collapse. When I set her down, though, she was fine, which delighted me beyond belief.

I don't hunt with her, nor can I get into hunt tests and field trials with her, as I hoped. I refuse to lose her due to EIC. And yet, while the collapse was heartbreaking to witness, I'm grateful to be able to own one of Maxx's daughters. I love this dog! I am coming to understand the deep and powerful reverence that so may people have when they talk about Ebonstar Lean Mac. I just sent home the last of the pups in her litter that was sired by Blacktail's Believe In Me. One new owner cried to have another Lean Mac grandson. Another loves his new little girl, and is learning what it means to have Lean Mac so close in her pedigree. Still another is thrilled beyond belief to have his new little Lean Mac pup and is dreaming of many seasons of duck hunts ahead, and possibly hunt tests and field trials if the pup turns out that good. I almost kept a pup from this litter, but I held back, not knowing why. Someday I hope to have my own Lean Mac grandpup. I wish I could have known Maxx. As Tim said in the video, he really is the man.


----------



## tripsteer1

great pics , my pup is a great grandson on both sides and is quite a dog, I am so very blessed to have such a good dog.


----------



## smemmott

Ebonstar Lean Mac, Greatest dog of all time. Thanks for sharing the pics. 
Scott


----------



## Dave Farrar

I get my Lean Mac grandson in 2 weeks. This is my first lab and didn't even know who Lean Mac was when I placed my deposit. A few weeks later I felt like a lottery winner.


----------



## whiskey river

SeniorCoot said:


> Is she a water ski dog?


Not sure if that was pointed towards me or not, if so no but she does love to watch the kids ride the tube and has rode with them a couple times just idling around. Certainly no fear of water that's for sure.


----------



## Labs a mundo

torg said:


> Lean Mac actually started out as a hunting dog and from the articles I have saved over the years he had retrieved over 250 ducks by the time he was one year old.


Before he was owned by Sherwin and was on M. Lardy's truck, he was owned by a fellow here in British Columbia and his foundation work was done by Dennis Robbins. Quite a legacy. Many of my training buddies threw many bumpers for him as a pup and trained along side of him. Much of the knowledge they pass on to me today is due to their involvment in Maxx's early years. 

My 9 mo. pup has Maxx as a grandparent on both sides and so far he's proving to be a little pocket rocket!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

AsInEastwood said:


> A year ago I kind of stumbled into becoming the owner of a 5-year old Lean Mac daughter (out of Ten Bears Ropin The Moon). She is EIC affected and although she had never had a collapse the previous owner did not want to deal the affliction. On the day I picked her up, her big ears and long body made me think of the Plott hound I had in my early teens. Later, when I worked her on dummies, my perception of her looks changed. I was instantly dazzled by the intensity in her eyes while waiting to be sent, the passionate fury with which she ran, and the joy that endlessly gushed from her entire being as she anticipated each pending retrieve. Even though I am a relative rookie when it comes to retrievers of any type, I knew right away that I was in for an education into the results of field trial breeding.
> 
> A day or so after that first dummy drill we went on a short hike into nearby Crooked canyon. At the turnaround point near a bridge over the creek, she came towards me with her tongue lolling out from pure happiness. As she got closer, I noticed something very strange. It looked to me that she was trying to obey a sit command, while still trying to come. I eventually processed that I had not given her a sit command, nor had any of my friends that were with me. I've seen dogs do some pretty clownish things, and this looked quite goofy so I said, "What are you doing, you weird girl?" It quickly dawned on me, however, what I was seeing--an episode of Exercise Induced Collapse. Fearing that I was about to lose the most amazing retriever I had ever owned after only a couple of days, I immediately picked her up, put her into the creek, and splashed cold water all over her. I then carried her (and her accompanying 70 pounds) the half mile back to the truck. She was no lightweight and I thought I was about to experience my own collapse. When I set her down, though, she was fine, which delighted me beyond belief.
> 
> I don't hunt with her, nor can I get into hunt tests and field trials with her, as I hoped. I refuse to lose her due to EIC. And yet, while the collapse was heartbreaking to witness, I'm grateful to be able to own one of Maxx's daughters. I love this dog! I am coming to understand the deep and powerful reverence that so may people have when they talk about Ebonstar Lean Mac. I just sent home the last of the pups in her litter that was sired by Blacktail's Believe In Me. One new owner cried to have another Lean Mac grandson. Another loves his new little girl, and is learning what it means to have Lean Mac so close in her pedigree. Still another is thrilled beyond belief to have his new little Lean Mac pup and is dreaming of many seasons of duck hunts ahead, and possibly hunt tests and field trials if the pup turns out that good. I almost kept a pup from this litter, but I held back, not knowing why. Someday I hope to have my own Lean Mac grandpup. I wish I could have known Maxx. As Tim said in the video, he really is the man.


Are you saying you bred her?

/paul


----------



## BonMallari

Labs a mundo said:


> Before he was owned by Sherwin and was on M. Lardy's truck, he was owned by a fellow here in British Columbia and his foundation work was done by Dennis Robbins. Quite a legacy. Many of my training buddies threw many bumpers for him as a pup and trained along side of him. Much of the knowledge they pass on to me today is due to their involvment in Maxx's early years.
> 
> My 9 mo. pup has Maxx as a grandparent on both sides and so far he's proving to be a little pocket rocket!


Don Remien also deserves a lot of credit because he was on his truck before Lardy got him ;-);-)


----------



## Tim West

Sure I remember you Greg. Glad you are back in Colorado. I don't think you took to being an "Okie" too well! 

I took some videos when I was at Lardy's too. I need to see if Maxx was on those!


----------



## retrevrman

Yeah, well you know I am a native Texan (born and raised in Garland, Texas)....Hope you are doing well....

Greg


----------



## Kyle B

labsforme said:


> Not to hijack the thread but curiosity got to me.AsInEastwood your website advertised the breeding.NO WHERE DO YOU INDICATE YOUR BITCH IS EIC AFFECTED. The stud does not show anything but "EIC clear" no reference to the test done or not.Quote from your ad "DAM: Kota (EBONSTAR LAKOTA SIOUX) is an exciting retriever and a wonderful dog to have around. She is extremely nice in the house and turns it on in the field. She has an amazing drive and is so fun to watch. Her sire is the incomparable 2xNAFC/2xCNAFC/FC Ebonstar Lean Mac (MAXX), the most prepotent sire in Labrador retriever history with more titled offspring than any other. I’ve only had the privIledge of seeing Maxx work on video. Knowing Kota makes it clear why he and his offspring achieved so much in field trials. Kota’s grandsires are a CNFC/CNAFC, and FC/AFC and her granddams were both QAA. Kota is the kind of dog that just puts a smile on your face. She is black, weighs 70 pounds, is tall, and has good hips, normal elbows, CNM clear. Kota is black with no hidden color factoring (BB/EE)."
> WOW is all I can say in breeding an Affected dog just because you like her. I have one (spayed) that has gr sires that are HOF, and Sparky and Pricey as gr dams.So Maxx is gr grnd sire both sides.No way would I have bred her.


If I understand the genetics correctly, if you breed an affected dog to a clear dog you should only get carriers of the mutation. http://www.vdl.umn.edu/prod/groups/cvm/@pub/@cvm/@vdl/documents/asset/cvm_asset_107687.pdf


----------



## BobOwens

Those are great pics. My dog is a grandson of Lean Mac and shows a lot of similar physical characteristics. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Here is Angus our Lean Mac Great Grand Son out of Patten
.


----------



## ErinsEdge

> Why pass that potential tragedy on to unsuspecting buyers


Explain to us what "potential tragedy" will happen? That the pup would be a carrier?


----------



## blackasmollases

Here is my lean mac great grandson on both sides. Couldn't be happier


----------



## lablover

I met Dave Smith and Lean Mac in SC at the 1999 National. I said to Dave, "he looks like all the other black Lab males I've seen". To which Dave replied,
"Yes he does. But be has better eyes than most". What a response.


----------



## labsforme

Nancy, sent you a PM


----------



## whiskey river

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Here is Angus our Lean Mac Great Grand Son out of Patten
> .
> View attachment 8432
> View attachment 8433
> View attachment 8434


Beautiful dog!


----------



## Patti Benton

My Emma is a Lean Mac Granddaughter out of Reggie.


----------



## RJW

For those that are truely in the know. Was Lean Mack as "contrary" or "ornery" as I have heard?


----------



## Winyah Bay Retrievers

nice pics of a truley great dog


----------



## mbrookins

I am enjoying this thread by the campfire tonight at the cabin. Right beside me is my 13 year old Maxx grandson. Boy they look alot alike.


----------



## Ironwood

This is Maxx, a picture Sherwin shared with me.


----------



## Jamee Strange

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Here is Angus our Lean Mac Great Grand Son out of Patten
> .
> View attachment 8432
> View attachment 8433
> View attachment 8434


WOW!!! He's a looker! Beautiful male you have there, congrats!


----------



## Ironwood

*Lean Mac and his son Suprise*

Lean mac And his son, Surprise


----------



## Jamee Strange

Ironwood said:


> This is Maxx, a picture Sherwin shared with me.


Wow!! Now seeing that picture, I DEFINITELY see the family resemblance in my 2 girls!  They are both Maxx granddaughters. The smaller on the right is "Star" by "Jamie" and the one on the left is "Kali" (my avatar) by "Zoom", Jamie's full brother from a repeat breeding 4 years later. I figured that out after I got my pedigree on her once I registered her with the AKC. Man Maxx was a great looking dog! No wonder both my girls are too!  Thanks Maxx!










Star in my senior picture when she was around 9 months old.









Kali after getting her seasoned title


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

These are a few GREAT memories provided by my Maxx. He is sired by FC AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James (Maxx son) out of Longbranch Dixie Dancer (a Maxx daughter and the dam of Dr. Copper PHD) On Gooddoginfo the 5% shows Lean Mac as having a 50% influence along with 50% for Jamie and Dixie..........guess he is a DAWG and a half....LOL. He sure has been a pleasure for me and now that he is 11 years old every now and again he will till keep getting his butt higher and higher on marks.


----------



## RJW

Ironwood said:


> This is Maxx, a picture Sherwin shared with me.


Great pic of Maxx!! In my opinion they just don't come any better looking than he was.


----------



## Dave Farrar

Here is my Lean Mac grandson "Reggie". He is out of 8XGRHRCH, UH McMac Magic Eyes a Smilin' MH, QAA "O'Malley"
This pic was taken yesterday after he flew into SFO. He will be a lot of fun.






Mac Magic Eyes A'Smilin MH, QAA


----------



## roger

My Maxx grandson, 3x GRHRCH MH "Hooch"


----------



## mjh345

RJW said:


> For those that are truely in the know. Was Lean Mack as "contrary" or "ornery" as I have heard?


Why don't you tell us what you heard?


----------



## Charlie Lesser

Lean Mack's grand daughter is my avitar.


----------



## blinddogmaddie

A pic of a great-great granddaughter....Smoken' Hot Mac-Kenzie...She is out of FC AFC TNT'S Det-A-Nator


----------



## ndk3819

Black female on the right is a Lean Mac grandaughter, "Kota". She turned 10 in february and is still going strong. She's out of FC Watermark's Texas Welcome MH and Westlake's Black Velvet MH. The chocolate goof ball on the left is a Barracuda Blue grand daughter.


----------



## ctfdworkman

Awesome pics!! Always great to see pictures of dogs that we hear so much about!!


----------



## roseberry

Ironwood said:


> This is Maxx, a picture Sherwin shared with me.



this picture is very revealing. at last i know why my dogs are such mediocre performers........I DON'T FEED THEM ENOUGH!!!!

just look at the size of this dog's bowl....and it's empty too! he must be eating ten pounds a day to need a bowl like that! it is a pretty bowl too. maybe my dogs would feel better about themselves and perform better if they had a pretty bowl like his? 

then again, he might need to eat that much to be bred 4,000 times. naaa, i eat a bunch too and it has not helped my breeding frequency one little bit!

SERIOUSLY, NICE PICTURE!!!


----------



## RJW

mjh345 said:


> Why don't you tell us what you heard?


I would if I knew it were to be true/fact but won't post it on a "hearsay", hence why I asked in my original question..... "People in the know"


----------



## Mastercaster

Here's my Lean Mac (and Patton) grandson.


----------



## Tim West

I have a video on You Tube of Max and Bit of Bunny, both two times National Amateur Champs running a land blind at the 2000 National Open in Ardmore, OK. I was the blind planter and took the videos from the brushed up blind where I was sitting. No doubt the only video ever taken at an Open in competition from that viewpoint. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPgpDcoeNk8


----------



## Shooter94

I have a dog with Lean Mac ancestry and he is all that I could ever hope for.


----------



## h20fowler

Here's my Mac grandson "Knox". He's out of Tiger Mcbunn.


[/IMG]  
http://s1305.photobucket.com/albums/s555/newmanj8/?action=view&current=photo-52_zps289487cc.jpghttp://s1305.photobucket.com/albums/s555/newmanj8/?action=view&current=photo-52_zps289487cc.jpg


----------



## leo455

Here is my Lean Mac great granddauaghter out of AFC FCHawkeye's Viking line.






And some of her pups






.


----------



## Saxtonhill

I know this is a very old thread...but I just had to say that I seriously enjoyed the video of Maxx and Bit O'Bunny at the 2000 National! Thanks for posting that Mr. West!


----------



## retrieverfever

Anyone have some of Prize?? I have a Prize daughter and wonder if there are some out there of NFC Maxx's Surprise


----------



## JustLabs

I would love to see any other pics of Lean Mac, Prize, Patton, or Lottie. Just some of my favorites


----------



## Charles C.

retrieverfever said:


> Anyone have some of Prize?? I have a Prize daughter and wonder if there are some out there of NFC Maxx's Surprise


There's video of Prize in the Lardy marking videos.


----------



## Paul Frey

I have a 2 year old BLF that has Lean Mac as her great grandfather I believe. The great grandmother was Hattie McBunn. I often wonder how she would have turned out with a trainer who is better than me (I am a rookie). She's more dog than I ever thought I would own. We only hunt and work at gun clubs. No FTer here.


----------



## Almike

JustLabs said:


> I would love to see any other pics of Lean Mac, Prize, Patton, or Lottie. Just some of my favorites


I have some nice ones of Maxx and Prize that I can share. Just need some help to understand how to import them into the RTF...?


----------



## hdombos

This was my Lean Mac grandson, Chipper. I purchased him from Bridgewater Kennels (John & Janet Peterson) in Saline, MI. He was an amazing dog and we just lost him on Tuesday (5/13/14), only 11 days shy of his 13 birthday. I'd love to find a puppy out of this bloodline.


----------



## joeyrhoades

bump to add to all the Lean Mac talk.

I cannot see the pictures in the beginning though. Am I the only one. I hope they are still there. I would love to see them.

Both of my dogs have a lot of lean mac in their lines.


----------



## freezeland

joeyrhoades said:


> bump to add to all the Lean Mac talk.
> 
> I cannot see the pictures in the beginning though. Am I the only one. I hope they are still there. I would love to see them.
> 
> Both of my dogs have a lot of lean mac in their lines.


I can see them fine here.....


----------



## Jeri

I can see them - are you logged in? You can't see pictures if you are not logged in.


----------



## joeyrhoades

yes, i am logged in. must just be something with the damn internet security at work. I guess they actually want us to work.

I got it on my phone though.

Thanks,
Joey


----------



## Tim West

Kind of fun to see posts I created years ago reappear on RTF. I have a feeling this one will be drug up for years to come. 

I'll add another Lean Mac story from my first Lardy workshop. 

Our first morning after Lardy's morning coffee and breakfast and instructions on what was going to take place in the workshop, we drove out to a field where Dave Smith was running a big double blind. We got there just in time to see him pull Lean Mac off the truck. Maxx had just won the Canadian National Amateur. He ran the first blind without any trouble, and then on the second one he got out a ways, about 250 yards, and popped. Dave waited a bit, then cast him. I asked Lardy later if that bothered him seeing a dog like Maxx pop, especially after him winning the Canadian National. "No", was his reply. "Next Question?" I was so in awe of the whole situation I never asked him why it didn't bother him.....Probably just heard a bird or something.


----------



## Scott Adams

*A couple years after I got onto the dogs, Waldorfs High Tech (Lean Mac's sire) won the National Am giving him both National Titles.
A pretty rare thing.
I'm not sure how many dogs, sired by him got their titles. I remember hearing of a few good dogs though.
It would be interesting to see pedigrees that have High Tech, but not lean Mac.


NFTCH NAFTCH FTCH AFTCH Waldorf’s High Tech*
Owned by Helmutt Frauscher
Handled by Helmutt Frauscher


----------

